# Now, why doesn't this surprise me???



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

It's Christmas at Costco. Already! The toy isle is full and the Christmas ribbons are all displayed. Why? Why? Why? 
Arghhh
Carole


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Ugh, this drives me nuts!! Can we at least get through Labor Day?????


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yuck!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

The entire spirit of the season is ruined anymore, makes me sad!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

i choose to ignore it all until Starbucks breaks out their red and green Christmas cups. then the carols go back on the iPod and the parties start!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Please, don't get me started!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:lalala:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

It makes you have to shop early or everything will be gone. I remember when it used to be so fun shopping when it was cold outside and Carols were playing over the loud speaker. Aww, for the "good ole days".
Carole


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Should be against the law.


----------

